# Things people say that bug you



## jabbur (Sep 25, 2008)

Since I started my interpreting classes, I've been more attuned to what people say.  One of the things that bugs me a lot is on the Today show.  The host will say "coming up next (insert topic) but first this is Today on NBC." then go to commercial.  This really makes no sense!  They are not going to their own show.  The way it is stated doesn't indicate a commercial is coming.  I know it's not really a big thing and I didn't notice it before I started studying language use but now it gives me the shivers each time I hear it and want to go to the studio and shake the person who mindlessly says it.  Just my little rant for the day.  Thanks for listening.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, I noticed that about 12 or so years ago.  I don't hear it anymore - you've only got 11.99 years to go before it doesn't bother you anymore


----------



## NAchef (Sep 25, 2008)

I do not like the term 24/7, it just bugs me for some reason.


----------



## Chico Buller (Sep 25, 2008)

I feel your pain.  I was an English minor in college.

Lots of people use the word "orientated" when they mean 'oriented.'  I'm getting better with dangling participles, but they still grate upon the ear I was given.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 25, 2008)

the way some people use the words AND and BUT....


----------



## Chico Buller (Sep 25, 2008)

NAchef said:


> I do not like the term 24/7, it just bugs me for some reason.


 
That one doesn't bother me so much.  I think it has become part of the lexicon.  Just about everyone knows the meaning, and the implication.

There are shorthand phrases for just about any topic or hobby.  I use the phrase "twice and twain" in my business.  It saves a full paragraph of typing to others who know the details.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 25, 2008)

"Having said that...."


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 25, 2008)

when someone calls me "signora".  Do I look like a grandma or something..


----------



## GB (Sep 25, 2008)

I can't stand people who use the word "obviously" incorrectly. Something may be obvious to them, but that does not mean it is obvious to everyone else.

I also do not like how people use the word decimate. Decimate means to reduce by a tenth. It has come to mean a large reduction and while I will admit that it is perfectly acceptable to now use decimate to reflect a large reduction it still bugs me.


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 25, 2008)

jabbur said:


> Since I started my interpreting classes, I've been more attuned to what people say. One of the things that bugs me a lot is on the Today show. The host will say "coming up next (insert topic) but first this is Today on NBC." then go to commercial. This really makes no sense! They are not going to their own show. The way it is stated doesn't indicate a commercial is coming. I know it's not really a big thing and I didn't notice it before I started studying language use but now it gives me the shivers each time I hear it and want to go to the studio and shake the person who mindlessly says it. Just my little rant for the day. Thanks for listening.


 
_They aren't going to their own show.  They're identifying themselves.  Anyone who has watched any TV in the past 50 years has GOT to know that a commercial is coming.  A commercial is ALWAYS coming.  That's a given when they say "coming up next."_


----------



## GB (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree DQ. In jabbur's example "on our program" is implied.


----------



## sattie (Sep 25, 2008)

GB said:


> I can't stand people who use the word "obviously" incorrectly. Something may be obvious to them, but that does not mean it is obvious to everyone else.


 
Wow... can't stand them????  Obviously you mean me right????


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 25, 2008)

"One of the only ..." Not possible. It's either one of the few, or THE only - there can only be one only.

"All of the ... are not ..." when they really mean "Not all of the ... are ..." or "Some of the ... are ..."

"I had my ...", as in "I had my car crashed into last week." Should be "Someone crashed into my car last week." "I had my (something)" means I made it happen. Can you imagine saying "I had my mother killed in a robbery"? No, it should be "Someone killed my mother in a robbery."


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 25, 2008)

Chico Buller said:


> I feel your pain. I was an English minor in college.
> 
> Lots of people use the word "orientated" when they mean 'oriented.' I'm getting better with dangling participles, but they still grate upon the ear I was given.


 
_If you took any English at all then you know why I am bugged so much by people who don't have the foggiest idea how to use the terms She/He, Her/Him or the biggest one Me and I. A friend told me last night that "John went to the movies with she and I." I almost fell off the chair but of course didn't say anything. She has a master's degree. Say the sentence leaving out the other person: John went to the movies with she? John went to the movie with I? I don't think so. Geez. Try "Her and Me" instead. _

_And the people who are the worst at this are journalists.__ Listen to an "on the scene" reporter and you can get a real picture of this._

_And another biggie:  "Most unique, somewhat unique, very unique, not as unique as the other one."   The word   UNIQUE means one of a kind.  There are NO degees to the word unique.  It is either one of a kind or it isn't.   Just like you can't be very dead._


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 25, 2008)

Extra words in a sentence.  I say, Where ar my keys?"  My grandchildren in Florida say, "Where are my keys at?"


----------



## Chico Buller (Sep 25, 2008)

DQ, quite right.  The reason I've relaxed my standards is that I also dislike people who interrupt a colloquial conversation with a grammar lesson.

Of course, it would be great if everyone adhered to the proper use of the language.  In fact, I'd be grateful if the things I read were interesting or attention grabbing, although fractal.

One of the greatest threads I've seen here was works of fiction composed of five unrelated words.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 25, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Extra words in a sentence. I say, Where *ar* my keys?" My grandchildren in Florida say, "Where are my keys at?"


 
Yeah, those extra letters too.


----------



## GB (Sep 25, 2008)

sattie said:


> Wow... can't stand them????  Obviously you mean me right????


Opps sorry sattie. I guess I typed without thinking. I should have said i can't stand when people say...


----------



## sattie (Sep 25, 2008)

No worries GB... I was hoping that was in reference to the phrase and not the actual person.  

I know I have a few sayings I can't stand... but then I hear myself repeating them all the time.  The one that bugs me the most is:  "Like I said......"  I repeat that phrase many times in a converstaion.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 25, 2008)

You or I would say, "The police found the criminal at his mother's house."

A TV or radio reporter/anchor would say, "The police found the criminal at the house of his mother."  

There seems to be a real aversion to using the possessive form of words, thus home his mother rather than mother's home.

I have actually emailed local news people trying to get an explanation for this and they had no answer and did not even realize they were doing it.


----------



## QSis (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh, this could be my favorite non-food related thread of all! Although, reading it may cause my blood pressure to sky-rocket. 

I have a long list of things that people say that I hate, but have never actually written down the list, so I won't remember them all at once. I agree with hating pretty much everything others have posted thus far. 

Hackneyed expressions, such as "At the end of the day" and "It is what it is" and "It's all good", top my list.

"Went missing", as in "The child went missing at 5:00 last night" drives me crazy. And newscasters say it all the time.

I hate the reply "whatever", when used to dismiss what I've just said.

A neighbor, one I dislike, says "irregardless" and it irritates me. Another neighbor, one I like very much, says "supposably" and I think it's cute. 

Lee


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 25, 2008)

QSis said:


> Oh, this could be my favorite non-food related thread of all! Although, reading it may cause my blood pressure to sky-rocket.
> 
> I have a long list of things that people say that I hate, but have never actually written down the list, so I won't remember them all at once. I agree with hating pretty much everything others have posted thus far.
> 
> ...


 
LOL, I _knew_ you'd post here!


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 25, 2008)

Not so much anything people say.... but...
I cant' stand misplaced' apostrophe's.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 25, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Not so much anything people say.... but...
> I cant' stand misplaced' comma's.


 
Those are apostrofees.


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 25, 2008)

LOL I caught that too. 
How many people will it take to point out I'm an idiot??? 
sorry.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 25, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Extra words in a sentence. I say, Where ar my keys?" My grandchildren in Florida say, "Where are my keys at?"


 
 You hear that a lot in the South. My Grandmother's, and Mother's response was..."Between the A, and the T.....


Where Y'at?........


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 25, 2008)

I hate the negative agreement.
Such as "you are absolutely right BUT.... "

And the popular use of "BE"  "He be going to the movie"....

And could you care less, or couldn't you care less?

And the new shortening of words by adding "y" to the end. Like APPY for appetizer
or NAV-Y for a GPS unit in a car.. 
I am not much for "cutsie" words like that. 

And I could go on and on and on. Poor grammer and speling and speeking just bugs
me to know end.


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 25, 2008)

GrillingFool said:


> I hate the negative agreement.
> Such as "you are absolutely right BUT.... "
> 
> And the popular use of "BE" "He be going to the movie"....
> ...


 
OOhhh, I gotta go with you on all of these.  My son's girlfriend used to talk about ordering Veal Parm and I wanted to smack her.  How about e-mail addy for address?
Are we too lazy to say the whole word?
Here's another one, when did the comparatives and superlatives stop being used?  Emeril says this is "more easy" or "more dry"  and last night a newscaster actually said, "this is the most heavier."  I wanted to choke.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 25, 2008)

Chico Buller said:


> I feel your pain. I was an English minor in college.
> 
> Lots of people use the word "orientated" when they mean 'oriented.' I'm getting better with dangling participles, but they still grate upon the ear I was given.


That one has always bugged me too, as James says it all the time.  So when I mentioned this post to him he insisted that I look it up.  Well, apparently enough people say it that way that it is now in the dictionary (I looked it up in the Encarta dictionary) both ways.  or·i·en·tate

*or·i·en·tate *[áwree ən tàyt]
(_past_ *or·i·en·tat·ed*, _past participle_ *or·i·en·tat·ed*, _present participle_ *or·i·en·tat·ing*, _3rd person present singular_ *or·i·en·tates*) 
_vt_ 
*orient: *to orient or be oriented 

[Mid-19th century. Back-formation from orientation .]

*Microsoft® Encarta® Reference Library 2004. © 1993-2003 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.* 
Barbara


----------



## luvs (Sep 25, 2008)

liberry. it's not a liberry.


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 25, 2008)

luvs said:


> liberry. it's not a liberry.


 
Right and it's not Jewlerry either.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 25, 2008)

*"you know"*

you know the one that really bugs me is the constant insert of "you know" no i do not know, that is why i am asking you, you know. 

when i watch people on tv if they insert it after every sentence, i get involved with listening for it, you know, and don't listen to what the person is really saying, you know. lol


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 25, 2008)

There's a lot that bug me but I won't post them.


----------



## jabbur (Sep 25, 2008)

When you're learning to interpret what someone else is saying, you have to try to understand what they MEAN not necessarily what they SAY.  But English has many words and phrases that can mean several different things and it is up to the interpreter to figure out which is meant.  example : *EYE DROPS OFF SHELF  *did an eye fall off the shelf it was sitting on or were medicated eye drops removed from store shelves?

Yes I know they are going to commercial.  All they have to to do to make me happy would to leave out the "but first".  They are listing upcoming segments then redirect you to the first of the list by using that phrase.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not sure this thread was a good idea. lol
I think some toes are going to get stepped on. I deleted mine after thinking on that.


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 25, 2008)

"I'm going to unthaw the turkey for Sunday dinner...."
Um, you mean re-freeze?
That one makes me batty.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 25, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> I'm not sure this thread was a good idea. lol
> I think some toes are going to get stepped on. I deleted mine after thinking on that.


 
I was thinking along the same lines..... a thread to point out others grammatical errors?  That's what it amounts to.

So I won't say my biggest peeve, because I hear it all the time and have read it here a few times.
I will say that reading the words; appy, addy or prolly don't bother me as much as they used to because they seem to have become accepted abreviations when typing. Now hearing them might grate a bit 

I'm still trying to figure out how NAV-Y is short for GPS  An abbreviation for an abbeviation that contains more characters? That does not make sense to me, errr I mean makes no sense, err, doesn't make no sense


----------



## ironchef (Sep 25, 2008)

When people assume they're not going to like a certain food, even though they've never tried it before. Shut up and try it before you make your assumption.


----------



## ironchef (Sep 25, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> I'm not sure this thread was a good idea. lol
> I think some toes are going to get stepped on. I deleted mine after thinking on that.



The countdown for this thread to be locked started as soon as it was created.


----------



## GB (Sep 25, 2008)

ironchef said:


> When people assume they're not going to like a certain food, even though they've never tried it before. Shut up and try it before you make your assumption.


My daughter would drive you CRAZY!


----------



## ironchef (Sep 25, 2008)

GB said:


> My daughter would drive you CRAZY!



But kids don't count. Otherwise I would've been crazy from my own daughter already.


----------



## GB (Sep 25, 2008)

OK she gets a pass for another 14 years


----------



## B'sgirl (Sep 25, 2008)

When people use the word "anti-social" when they really mean "asocial". Anti-social is when people actually perform acts _against_ society, like gun rampages through malls and universities. _A_social just means they don't like to get out in big groups or associate with a lot of people.


----------



## GB (Sep 25, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> When people use the word "anti-social" when they really mean "asocial". Anti-social is when people actually perform acts _against_ society, like gun rampages through malls and universities. _A_social just means they don't like to get out in big groups or associate with a lot of people.


I did not know that. See this thread has had a positive influence after all.

I can't believe no one has mentioned their, there, they're or two and too. What about your and you're?


----------



## ironchef (Sep 25, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> When people use the word "anti-social" when they really mean "asocial". Anti-social is when people actually perform acts _against_ society, like gun rampages through malls and universities. _A_social just means they don't like to get out in big groups or associate with a lot of people.




That's interesting, considering that Merriam-Webster lists "antisocial" as one of the definitions for "asocial":

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/asocial


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 25, 2008)

pacanis said:


> That does not make sense to me, errr I mean makes no sense, err, doesn't make no sense


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 25, 2008)

GB said:


> ...I can't believe no one has mentioned their, there, they're or two and too. What about your and you're?


You left out "to."  LOL  I had a teacher in high school (one of my favorites) who gave an automatic F to anyone who used the wrong form of to, too, or two, their, there, or they're, or spelled "a lot" as one word.  He only did that with his Advanced English classes.  

One that a lot of people seem to have trouble with is "its" and "it's," since we are used to adding an apostrophe to most possessives.  "It's" is a contraction for "it is."  So if you were speaking about a dog in the following sentence, it would be written, "It's chasing its tail."  If you're not sure when to use "it's," subsitute the words "it is," and if it doesn't work, leave the apostrophe out.

Barbara


----------



## The Z (Sep 25, 2008)

luvs said:


> i hate when people call 'pop' 'soda'.


Really?  That's weird because I grew up in a 'pop' region of the country but now it sounds so foreign and strange when I hear it.  Hmmm... so it's not really poor grammar.  It's just a regional difference.

I agree with most I've heard here, so I might just add 'ditto'.  I would like to add that many people do not know about adverbs.  I don't know how many times, while watching TV, my girlfriend and I will look at each other and both say "lee".  It's surprising to us how many people will just leave off the -ly.

Drive careful.

("lee")


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 25, 2008)

The Z said:


> Really? That's weird because I grew up in a 'pop' region of the country but now it sounds so foreign and strange when I hear it. Hmmm... *so it's not really poor grammar. It's just a regional difference.*
> 
> I agree with most I've heard here, so I might just add 'ditto'. I would like to add that many people do not know about adverbs. I don't know how many times, while watching TV, my girlfriend and I will look at each other and both say "lee". It's surprising to us how many people will just leave off the -ly.
> 
> ...


Although it kind of turned into a grammar thread, the original question was things that people say that bother us, so it could be grammar or regional differences.  

I agree with the adverb thing, even though I am sometimes guilty of that, but very rarely.  For instance, sometime I will say, "Get well quick," where if I were writing it I would use it correctly.  

Sometimes proper grammar can sound stuffy in ordinary conversations.  For instance, it would be proper to say, "Everyone had his coat on," but most of us would say, "Everyone had their coats on."  Ungrammatical, since it mixes singular and plural, but less stuffy sounding.  

Barbara


----------



## blissful (Sep 25, 2008)

My grammar is terrible. It's not that I don't try (like the double negative?)
I'm just not smart in that area of study.

My pet peeves are: when someone says 'puters', for computers.
When someone says 'you are both on the same page' when we really aren't in the same book or even the same library.

I tried to get a job as:





but failed, ya know, I seen it coming.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 25, 2008)

I LOVE that badge!

Barbara


----------



## pacanis (Sep 25, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Although it kind of turned into a grammar thread, the original question was things that people say that bother us, so it could be grammar or regional differences.
> 
> I agree with the adverb thing, even though I am sometimes guilty of that, but very rarely. For instance, sometime I will say, "Get well quick," where if I were writing it I would use it correctly.
> 
> ...


 
Interesting. I would have thought the second phrase was correct because "their" encompasses both sexes. Or would you then need to say, "Everyone had his and her coats on"? Or, "his _or_ her coat on?


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 25, 2008)

I was taught to just use "his" for a mixed group, or if you didn't know.  But I tend to use "his or her" in this PC world we live in!  LOL

Barbara


----------



## B'sgirl (Sep 25, 2008)

ironchef said:


> That's interesting, considering that Merriam-Webster lists "antisocial" as one of the definitions for "asocial":
> 
> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/asocial



Ah, that's funny. Way to confuse me, Webster. Although, I guess you could be anti-social _and_ asocial, or vice versa.


----------



## jabbur (Sep 25, 2008)

Some of the things here are examples of regional differences and the difference between "proper" English and "common" English.  One thing I learned is that many of our grammar rules apply to the written word but are rarely enforced in the spoken word.  That's one way we can tell a read speech from an "off the cuff" speech.  We all misuse words everyday and it is just the way we do things.  I didn't want to offend folks.  I was just letting off steam since I am home alone today.


----------



## jeninga75 (Sep 25, 2008)

A lot of you are talking about grammer.  Don't even get me going about that...

What I can't stand is something people say at work.  I've never heard this before I started there.  When you come in in the morning people say, "Hey Jen, you alright?"  Huh?!? Uh.. ya, do I look not alright?  And yes, this is not when a person looks like they are not aright, just a general greeting question... Oh well...


----------



## GB (Sep 25, 2008)

I hate when people say WaRshington instead of Washington.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 25, 2008)

jabbur said:


> Some of the things here are examples of regional differences and the difference between "proper" English and "common" English. One thing I learned is that many of our grammar rules apply to the written word but are rarely enforced in the spoken word. That's one way we can tell a read speech from an "off the cuff" speech. We all misuse words everyday and it is just the way we do things. *I didn't want to offend folks. I was just letting off steam since I am home alone today*.


 
Well just know that this thread never would have started if you watched Good Morning America.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 25, 2008)

GB said:


> I hate when people say WaRshington instead of Washington.


 
ha, ha... stay away from Pittsburgh then


----------



## Adillo303 (Sep 25, 2008)

My absolute pet peeve is when you are trying to have a conversation and someone cuts your sentence off and hijacks the conversation in another direction. If you don't want to hear what I have to say, don't ask! I won't be offended, I promise. 

I understand most of the "modern" short cuts and I think a lot of them come from the limit to the number of characters that can be sent in a text message. IMO, they have a place and there are times when they should not be used.

The only "short word" that upsets me is congrats. Congratulations is recognition for achievement. If I pay a compliment, or receive one, I would prefer the whole magilla.

I am thankful to GB for saying enough to get me to try Firefox, I am not a good at spelling and I appreciate the spell checker. I miss it at work. Since I am "in the business". I feel that I have to use what my customers use so that I can better help them. I also hate Outlook. I try hard with my grammar and don't mind constructive criticism


----------



## *amy* (Sep 25, 2008)

GrillingFool said:


> I hate the negative agreement.
> Such as "you are absolutely right BUT.... "
> 
> And the popular use of "BE" "He be going to the movie"....
> ...


 
 How about a sammich or sammy?

*And* furthermore, "*Yeah Right*" is coming out of my ears.

*BUT*, wait. There's more. When people can't apologize, they say "I'm sorry YOU FEEL that way".


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 25, 2008)

sorry, surrounded by kids all day, I can't help that the cute rubs off on me....
and yes they all speak very well. 

now I see why this thread was a bad idea.


----------



## NAchef (Sep 25, 2008)

When just about anything comes out of my ex's mouth!


----------



## luvs (Sep 25, 2008)

pacanis said:


> ha, ha... stay away from Pittsburgh then


 

i was typing to geebs 'bout 'warshington' when i refrenced a post & saw yours.

i'm a pittsburgher, & while i say, 'wash', most say 'worsh.'


----------



## *amy* (Sep 25, 2008)

NAchef said:


> When just about anything comes out of my ex's mouth!


 


Thought of another.  When a host or hostess at a resturant asks "Will there be two for dinner"?  Well, there are only two of us standing in front of him/her.  I whispered to my friend, "No.  There are 37.  The rest are getting out of their cars."


----------



## GB (Sep 25, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Thought of another.  When a host or hostess at a resturant asks "Will there be two for dinner"?  Well, there are only two of us standing in front of him/her.  I whispered to my friend, "No.  There are 37.  The rest are getting out of their cars."


I don't understand this one. 37 more would be a bit ridiculous, but it would be perfectly reasonable to think there might be 2 more getting out of the car, or maybe another couple is meeting you at the restaurant or any number of other situations where not ever member of the party shows up at the same exact moment.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 25, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Thought of another. When a host or hostess at a resturant asks "Will there be two for dinner"? Well, there are only two of us standing in front of him/her. I whispered to my friend, "No. There are 37. The rest are getting out of their cars."


 
BUT, what if, you were meeting someone and you wanted to go ahead and get the table and noone asked you? They would put you at a table for two when you have 2 other couples coming to join you.

you beat me GB!! LOL


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 25, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Thought of another. When a host or hostess at a resturant asks "Will there be two for dinner"? Well, there are only two of us standing in front of him/her. I whispered to my friend, "No. There are 37. The rest are getting out of their cars."


 
or, a polite way to say, "is there anyone else coming to seat at your table in a little while?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 25, 2008)

LOL - jabbur, what you are complaining about is called a "teaser" in the trade. They "tease" you with some story that you might be interested in ... to keep you watching both the show and the commercials. And, what is "coming up" might not show up for 30-minutes! And, with the media moving more and more to the Internet ... I really get ticked when they finally get to the story and only give it 15-seconds and say, "for the full story or for more information check out our website at ...."

I also hate "bugs" ... where you are trying to watch TV and the network thinks they have to put some inane logo on the screen so you are constantly reminded of what network/channel you are watching! It really bugs me when there is text on the screen and the "bug" covers a portion of it and I can't read it. Really great when you're watching something with subtitles. Ironically - my PBS station is one of the worst offenders!!! I would love to get 5-minutes in a room with the person that came up with this idea!

Ironically - I had something specific in mind before I got to venting ... now I can't remember what it was!


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 25, 2008)

GB said:


> I hate when people say WaRshington instead of Washington.


 
That one is okay since it's a regional accent thing. My name is Gloria but people from the East Coast call me Glorier. That's just the way they talk and that's not a problem for me. But call me Glo and I'll bean you. 

As for this thread, I think it's very interesting what bugs people and most of them are right on.  Maybe we can learn that what we are saying just ain' right.


----------



## *amy* (Sep 25, 2008)

GB said:


> I don't understand this one. 37 more would be a bit ridiculous, but it would be perfectly reasonable to think there might be 2 more getting out of the car, or maybe another couple is meeting you at the restaurant or any number of other situations where not ever member of the party shows up at the same exact moment.


 
It was intended to be ridiculous, as the reservation was for two. The Hostess should have a list!

Then there's that expression "Beating a dead horse". The horse is already dead. Why bother.

ETA: GB, thought it was a given. 

Hey some things bug you'all, & don't bother me.

Apparently my editing does.


----------



## GB (Sep 25, 2008)

*amy* said:


> It was intended to be ridiculous, as the reservation was for two.  The Hostess should have a list!
> 
> Then there's that expression "Beating a dead horse".  The horse is already dead.


It would have helped if you mentioned that you had a reservation. I turn my ESP off at night so I had no way of knowing that is what you were getting at


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 25, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Thought of another. When a host or hostess at a resturant asks "Will there be two for dinner"? Well, there are only two of us standing in front of him/her. I whispered to my friend, "No. There are 37. The rest are getting out of their cars."


 
_The hostess has no way of knowing whether you will be meeting others at your table, as we often do, or someone else may be parking the car so she is correct in asking "will there be two for dinner." _


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 25, 2008)

It's all a plot by some unseen space alien, trying to make sure we never leave where we live.  If we are irked enough by other's regional differences, we will stay put, making us more vulnerable to attack!

Barbara


----------



## luvs (Sep 25, 2008)

barbara, youz is being goofy!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 25, 2008)

Would I do that? 

Barbara


----------



## luvs (Sep 25, 2008)

nah. you'd just lend us a reason to grin, instead!!!
i love regional differences- so neat how we share language differences, understand others, without studying or stuff.
we interprt more often correctly than not.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 25, 2008)

I knew I would remember it: *Tens-of-Thousands *- or - *Tens-of-Hundreds*

Many times - the _tens_ is only *one* tens plus change.

I have no problem with regional dialects. In fact - I get a kick out of some of them ... like when Emeril says STIR .... it comes out sounding like STEAR.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 25, 2008)

I absolutely love the various dialects and regional sayings all through the world!  One of my favorite classes in college was Linguistics, for that reason.  I think language is fascinating.

Barbara


----------



## B'sgirl (Sep 25, 2008)

GB said:


> I hate when people say WaRshington instead of Washington.



lol. You weren't referring to John McCain, by chance, were you?


----------



## jabbur (Sep 25, 2008)

I just finished my homework.  We had to watch a video of a teacher signing in class and speak what was signed.  Then we had to type it up and email it to the rest of the class.  I had to read everyone else's and critique their word choices.  Whew!  That was a chore.  It was interesting to see how each of us got a little different take on a particular part of the presentation.  The word variety was interesting as well.  So you can see what I spend my time doing and why things can start to bug me!


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

I hate it when I say "to make a long story short" cause I have no intention of doing so----it's going to be long-winded--------I've tried to cure myself of it but it's difficult and I cringe everytime I say it........what's disconcerting is when I infect others with this phrase........


----------



## pacanis (Sep 26, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> I hate it when I say *"to make a long story short"* cause I have no intention of doing so----it's going to be long-winded--------I've tried to cure myself of it but it's difficult and I cringe everytime I say it........what's disconcerting is when I infect others with this phrase........


 
Anytime I hear someone say that, I just take it as a pause so they can gather their thoughts for "part II"   I find it is usually inserted closer to the beginning of the story than the end and have grown accustomed to the term.


----------



## QSis (Sep 26, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> I hate it when I say "to make a long story short" cause I have no intention of doing so----it's going to be long-winded--------I've tried to cure myself of it but it's difficult and I cringe everytime I say it........what's disconcerting is when I infect others with this phrase........


 
Ooo!  Good one, expat!  I find when a person says that (I sometimes chime in, Too late!" but they are oblivious and keep going), it's usually in the MIDDLE of a long story. 

Which reminds me: it makes me crazy when a customer says (typically while interrupting my waiting on someone else),  "I have a quick question".  I learned years ago that people who say that do NOT have a quick question.  Even if the answer is "yes" or "no", the question-poser will then have a series of follow-up questions.   GRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!  

Lee


----------



## middie (Sep 26, 2008)

At work when they announce "If so and so is still in the store please call extension #..."


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2008)

middie said:


> At work when they announce "If so and so is still in the store please call extension #..."


 

...which begs the question, Which extension should they cal lf they are no longer in the store?


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 26, 2008)

We've had threads like this before - they go south.  Now it's starting to get into regional differences in words.  

What's funny is, I probably do those things that people HATE!!!!!  The only problem is, if it was posted here for me to read so I could change my ways, I don't know I do it - it's habit...albeit a bad habit...but still a habit!  

On that note is this thread really going anywhere?  Are we now starting to step on toes of some dear friends and members?  IMHO, it's gotten pretty picky here.  We've had threads like this be closed before.  Guess what folks, we're not all perfect and we all didn't get the same education when it came to grammar.  Some are betterer than others.


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 26, 2008)

Im guilty of quite a few things listed here! For example the word orange, I pronounce it as ARErange not ORrange, same with the word Florida. I say ARES instead of OURS, it doesnt mean Im less educated, that was how I was taught in school & almost everyone from where i grew up spoke that way also. 
Living here in the south I have come across all different "dialects", yes the people here say "where are my keys AT?" My hubby says "Cut the light off" instead of "turn the light off". IMO hes one of the smartest people I know, so Im not about to judge anyone based on how they speak OR type!


----------



## GB (Sep 26, 2008)

One that I do that my wife likes to pick on me for is words that have ST at the begining I say as SHT. For instance the work stream I would pronounce as shtream. I did not even know I did that before her and did not even realize I was saying it wrong. That is how my mother says it too. i only found that out after my DW told me about it.

Thankfully she thinks it is cute and not annoying. I guess that is one of the many reasons we were made to be married to each other.


----------



## middie (Sep 26, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> ...which begs the question, Which extension should they cal lf they are no longer in the store?


 

exactly !!  Another thing that drives me batty is my aunt and my cousin. Instead of saying wash, they say warsh


----------



## shortchef (Sep 26, 2008)

Anyone else really sick and tired of "win-win"?  That just drives me up the wall!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 26, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> I hate it when I say "to make a long story short" cause I have no intention of doing so----it's going to be long-winded--------I've tried to cure myself of it but it's difficult and I cringe everytime I say it........what's disconcerting is when I infect others with this phrase........


My sweetie never says this.  He KNOWS his stories are going to be long!

Barbara


----------



## sattie (Sep 26, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Anytime I hear someone say that, I just take it as a pause so they can gather their thoughts for "part II"  I find it is usually inserted closer to the beginning of the story than the end and have grown accustomed to the term.


 
I have actually heard that phrase and they did make the story short!!!  Of course I interrogated further to show my sincere intrest (how do you spell that word!!!)  in hearing more about the long story short....


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2008)

sattie said:


> I have actually heard that phrase and they did make the story short!!! Of course I interrogated further to show my sincere intrest (how do you spell that word!!!) in hearing more about the long story short....


 

interest


----------



## sattie (Sep 26, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> interest


   Ohhhh thank you!!!  That is how I started to spell it, then I felt like I was adding more than was needed.


----------



## deelady (Sep 26, 2008)

"Like he was walking down the street, like in his pajamas, like I could never do that! Like You know? Like oh my GOD!" 
GGGGGRRRRRRRR


----------



## qmax (Sep 26, 2008)

deelady said:


> "Like he was walking down the street, like in his pajamas, like I could never do that! Like You know? Like oh my GOD!"
> GGGGGRRRRRRRR



That drives me up the wall too.


----------



## The Z (Sep 26, 2008)

GB said:


> One that I do that my wife likes to pick on me for is words that have ST at the begining I say as SHT. For instance the work stream I would pronounce as shtream. I did not even know I did that before her and did not even realize I was saying it wrong. That is how my mother says it too. i only found that out after my DW told me about it.
> 
> Thankfully she thinks it is cute and not annoying. I guess that is one of the many reasons we were made to be married to each other.



What a shweet shtory. 

(just a point to consider... with many couples who experience problems later on, points that were at one time 'attractive' or 'cute' become points of annoyance... "that 'sht' has actually been bugging the crud out of me for years!!!")


----------



## pacanis (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, since we're hitting on phonetics, I'd like to know why jaguar, jag-wahr, came to be pronounced jag-wire. There's a woman on ESPN who is new on TV and she pronounces it jag-wire. It just doesn't sound right, not that it actually bugs me.


----------



## blissful (Sep 26, 2008)

qmax said:


> That drives me up the wall too.


 
When people say that I want to ask them if I can watch them being driven up the wall.


----------



## jabbur (Sep 26, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> I hate it when I say "to make a long story short" cause I have no intention of doing so----it's going to be long-winded--------I've tried to cure myself of it but it's difficult and I cringe everytime I say it........what's disconcerting is when I infect others with this phrase........


  My guy will say "to make a long story even longer"  or "to make a long story go on forever"


----------



## luvs (Sep 26, 2008)

i type 'fer' instead of its proper way, also 'er. that's how i say them. (hi, elfie!!)


----------



## ironchef (Sep 26, 2008)

This thread will be locked in 5.....4.....3.....


----------



## blissful (Sep 26, 2008)

jabbur said:


> My guy will say "to make a long story even longer" or "to make a long story go on forever"


I'm not going to make a generalization about men and the length of their stories, 2...1....


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 26, 2008)

I hate it when people say something "goes south" when there is a problem!


kitchenelf said:


> We've had threads like this before - they go south...


Oh, um... Never mind! 

Just teasing of course (I have been known to say that one myself!).

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 27, 2008)

these don't bug me as I find regional words and phrases fascinating but I was with a group of Brits last night for a company going away party and I had to explain "getting out of Dodge", "fit to be tied", and "in the hole"-------and then sat with a group of Kazakhs who could see no difference between the singular " man" and the "plural" men-------I finally conceded that English was a hard language wasn't it? 

 The things that I say bug me more than anything else and I have a very bad case of hoof in the mouth disease-------stuff just falls out before I have a chance to think it over------I hear it's hereditary as my dad was notorious.........I'm working on it, though......but if you ask my personal opinion then that's a different matter........


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 27, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I hate it when people say something "goes south" when there is a problem!
> 
> Oh, um... Never mind!
> 
> ...



You so berry berry punny!!!!!!! 

Hey, there's a bottle of wine here I didn't notice - I guess we'll drink it at Thanksgiving - Hob Nob Pinot - - - - it just "appeared".


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 27, 2008)

Kitchenelf and Barbs---you two are are like a perfect pinot--you balance out each other so well.....enjoy your vino..........where's our glasses???


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 27, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> You so berry berry punny!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey, there's a bottle of wine here I didn't notice - I guess we'll drink it at Thanksgiving - Hob Nob Pinot - - - - it just "appeared".


Thought we hid it better than that!   

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 27, 2008)

Just show up Debs, we'll have a glass ready for you!

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 27, 2008)

I'll be there with some good Georgian wine from over here.......


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 27, 2008)

Sounds good to me!

Barbara


----------



## LeeAnn (Sep 27, 2008)

Well, there are lots of things that I hear that irritate me a little, but I don't let them bother me that much.  I am from Washington and being here on Long Island I do notice that people say Wa(r)shington, though I don't correct them and it seems to be a general assumption that when I say I'm from Washington they automatically think DC.  And I hear Auragone, not Oregon - I think the Aura is not gone!   I don't use abbreviations when I talk OR when I type, I've just never really cared for them at all.  I'm sure my grammar is not technically "proper" all the time, but it works.  

I never baby talked my kids when they were younger, I taught them the correct words for things and even starting at a few years of age my girls would be confused when someone would use a "baby" word on them, they didn't understand.

It is interesting to listen to the way people talk here as opposed to the West Coast - generally speaking anyway.  I know there are transplants all over the place, such as me and my girls .  Some people here have a heavier NY accent than others and when they start talking faster I have to really pay attention to understand.  People here ALWAYS ask where I'm from, I tell them the Seattle area and they say "Oh, I could tell, you're way too nice to be a New Yorker".  I say thank you and tell them that everyone has the ability to be nice, it's not about where we are from.

And when they say that they know I'm not from around here because of my "accent", I tell them NO, I don't have an accent - THEY do!  I just speak the words clearly.  haha.  (just joking with them)  My youngest daughter Megan said "Uh-uh Mom, EVERYONE has an accent!!!


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 27, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> I finally conceded that English was a hard language wasn't it?
> 
> _It still is.  _
> 
> ......but if you ask my personal opinion then that's a different matter........


 
Okay here is today's grammer lesson 101 - Your "personal" opinion is redundant. If it's yours, it's personal. Aint' this fun? I'm loving readng all the things posters have to say.
Seems that a lot of phrases I use bug some people.


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 27, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Well, since we're hitting on phonetics, I'd like to know why jaguar, jag-wahr, came to be pronounced jag-wire. There's a woman on ESPN who is new on TV and she pronounces it jag-wire. It just doesn't sound right, not that it actually bugs me.


 
_My friend has "mammiograms." But it doesn't bother me. I wish I owned a jagwire. _


----------



## jabbur (Sep 27, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Well, since we're hitting on phonetics, I'd like to know why jaguar, jag-wahr, came to be pronounced jag-wire. There's a woman on ESPN who is new on TV and she pronounces it jag-wire. It just doesn't sound right, not that it actually bugs me.


 
I've heard it pronounced jag-oo-are which sounds just as bad in my opinion


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 27, 2008)

Words and people make the world go round........the hardest thing I ever had to do as a "colonist" was to interpret a group of  my Scott  friends........I never listened so hard in my life.......and I'm pleased to say that I made out about a third of it......I love the way they talk.............and that late late night show host who is in the US (can't think of his name right now) is really funny........believe me, he's really slowing the lingo down so that you can understand him.........well, that's my opinion, anyway

I wished that I owned a jagwire, too.......


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 27, 2008)

I think I'd probably drive everyone crazy! My speech is positively littered with colloquialisms (as is ya'll hadn't noticed!) And if you actually heard me...... well, let's just say I have a _slight_ southern accent.

But I have really enjoyed reading this thread. I think the phases and pronunciations that are unique to different areas are fascinating. Sometimes, they make no sense at all til a "local" gives you the back story, which is often as amusing as the phrase!


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 27, 2008)

y'all is as a part of me as breathing.......I don't have an accent otherwise.....people are always asking me where I'm from and when I tell them they are shocked "but you don't have an accent"........no, but you will hear "y'all" in every other I sentence.............I know that it bugs other people because they have told me so......too bad......I'm not changing for you or anyone else.....deal with it


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 28, 2008)

wow 12 pages so far on this.

I didnt read them all but 

any thing out of a policitians mouth
almost all slang that is over used but my top top top top

is 

Preggers!!


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 28, 2008)

_Well, here's one for the books: _
_ The friend I mentioned in an earlier post who says "mammiogram" had one a few days ago.  She has breast cancer.  So called it what you will, pronounce it any way you want  but GET ONE!  She is diligent, has one every year and they caught it while it was a very small tumor.  _


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 28, 2008)

This thread has worn me out. Talk about beating a dead horse to death .


----------



## Maverick2272 (Sep 28, 2008)

How bout things you say to bug others?? LOL. I had a couple of good ones, like "You could find the cloud in any silver lining!"


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

or the burns are beaning........said that once when the pan was on fire......literally


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 29, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> or the burns are beaning........said that once when the pan was on fire......literally


Ah, Spoonerisms! I am constantly doing that!  One of the ones I say the most is that I need to "check the cash" instead of "cash the check!"  One of my favorite Spoonerisms was by some guy doing the weather (years ago on radio, I think).  It was really foggy and he said that the fog was "as thick as sea poop" instead of "as thick as pea soup!"

Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 29, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Ah, Spoonerisms! I am constantly doing that!  One of the ones I say the most is that I need to "check the cash" instead of "cash the check!"  One of my favorite Spoonerisms was by some guy doing the weather (years ago on radio, I think).  It was really foggy and he said that the fog was "as thick as sea poop" instead of "as thick as pea soup!"
> 
> Barbara





My husband said this once and now I can't stop saying it.  I have two friends - Ann and Sandra.  He asked if San and Andra were coming over and now I say San and Andra - it drives me nuts.  I don't mean to but the seed was planted and it's flourishing!


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

you're right, Barbs.........I've forgotten that term...........sea poop......how funny.......spoonerisms.....will remember that one now...I just love the name.......


----------



## LeeAnn (Sep 29, 2008)

I lived with some people for a while when I was 15 and their names were Chuck and Jackie, I always called them Jack and Chuckie - started as an accident and then it just stuck.  Thankfully they didn't mind.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

and Kitchenelf if they do something wrong it's a SanAndra"s fault.........sorry it was so out there......couldn't resist........kill me.....I don't blame you.....


----------



## deelady (Sep 29, 2008)

Great one expat!!!! Very clever!


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 29, 2008)

GB said:


> My daughter would drive you CRAZY!


 

Don't you believe that, shes the sweetest little thing. chue chue


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 29, 2008)

I do too Debs! The name comes from William Spooner: Spoonerism - Definition and Examples of Spoonerism - Slips of the Tongue. Lately it seems to take all my effort to put a few sentences together (when speaking) without twisting my sentences all up! When we met a few DCers I was really bad about that! I think that is because when I am nervous or excited, I tend to speak even faster than the machine-gun rapid speech I normally use! I'm really bad at reading aloud too because my brain tends to move on before my mouth is done, and I end up adding words from a line or two ahead to the line I am reading!

Barbara
P.S. Wow, a lot of people sure jumped in while I took my sweet time typing!  LOL


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 29, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> and Kitchenelf if they do something wrong it's a SanAndra"s fault.........sorry it was so out there......couldn't resist........kill me.....I don't blame you.....



OMG - I can't believe you thought of that!   That was too good - I'll probably wake up in the middle of the night and laugh about that one!


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry, Kitchenelf, you gave me the perfect opportunity.......I'm glad you're laughing, though


----------



## lindatooo (Sep 29, 2008)

Something that really got my dander up was when we visited Hawaii and my Sister in Law (whom I love) has developed a habit of saying "yea yea yea" as I'm talking.  I was so offended at first I didn't know how to react - it's been quite a while since I've seen her in person I was just sort of shocked even at how offended I was!  It seems lots of people in Hawaii speak that way - where I would say Uh Huh to encoucrage the other person in the converssation to go ahead  or just nod - they say Yeah Yeah....now I've noticed others stateside doing the same thing....is it just me or are others offended by this as well...am I overly sheltered????


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah, yeah, yeah, and what is your point?  Seriously, lindatoo, I know what you're talking about.........you feel like you are being rushed to say something because they are in such a hurry to get away.......don't let that intimidate you.......slow down your speech on purpose and say something if you have to..........um, do you have someplace you need to be????  let me know and I'll let you go.......tends to get their attention.....hey, when people are being rude you may be the only one who is their teacher.......rattle their cages........


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 29, 2008)

lindatooo said:


> Something that really got my dander up was when we visited Hawaii and my Sister in Law (whom I love) has developed a habit of saying "yea yea yea" as I'm talking. I was so offended at first I didn't know how to react - it's been quite a while since I've seen her in person I was just sort of shocked even at how offended I was! It seems lots of people in Hawaii speak that way - where I would say Uh Huh to encoucrage the other person in the converssation to go ahead or just nod - they say Yeah Yeah....now I've noticed others stateside doing the same thing....is it just me or are others offended by this as well...am I overly sheltered????


I would feel that the person wasn't really interested in what I was saying and was trying to hurry me through it.  

Barbara


----------



## lindatooo (Sep 29, 2008)

Exactly my feeling!


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

rude....rude.......rude........


----------



## lindatooo (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks,  I thought I might be just out of touch....


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

you're not......these kids dont' know how to behave.......you need to teach them


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

back to what you were saying, Barbs, I'm the same way.....my fingers type faster than my tongue......so spoonerisms are inevitable......


----------



## dave the baker (Sep 29, 2008)

They seem to happen more as we grow older, don't you think?  At least they do for me.  Another thing that bugs me is national news broadcasters that say "Warshington" when they should be saying "Washington".  Where's the "R" come from?


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

oh, Dave, then don't move to the UK anytime soon.......


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

ironchef said:


> But kids don't count. Otherwise I would've been crazy from my own daughter already.



I will give you a daughter to go crazy over...........she is a world champion debater......you can't win squat with her........forget it.........she and her partner (now a boyfriend) won 2nd in the world championships at China.....yeah, I'm proud of her but I wished that I could win at least one argument with her..............she drives me crazy and she's a fricking slob when she is at home.........


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> sorry, surrounded by kids all day, I can't help that the cute rubs off on me....
> and yes they all speak very well.
> 
> now I see why this thread was a bad idea.



why are you apologizing?????I know this is late as i'm just reading thru the threads,,,,,,,,,,,,,,what you have to say has importance,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,don't blame the thread ........blame your response........fight back, my dear.......you have gloves.......put them on and use them and this is advice for the rest of you who are wavering..........


----------



## letscook (Sep 29, 2008)

Kids that use the following:
Whatever  (after they say something and then add "whatever")
I bad   ( When they make an error and then say " I bad" )
My biggest one is the use of "F" word. The kids now days use it every other word in a sentence and they don't care where they are. My daughter said it once when she was younger and she received a slap, still at 29 years old if I ever heard her use that she will receive another slap.
Mostly just listening to any kid. I think English teaching has been dropped of off the schools list of subjects taught.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

letscook said:


> Kids that use the following:
> Whatever  (after they say something and then add "whatever")
> I bad   ( When they make an error and then say " I bad" )
> My biggest one is the use of "F" word. The kids now days use it every other word in a sentence and they don't care where they are. My daughter said it once when she was younger and she received a slap, still at 29 years old if I ever heard her use that she will receive another slap.
> Mostly just listening to any kid. I think English teaching has been dropped of off the schools list of subjects taught.



no, it's not........we're just reacting as parents.........this has been around as old as Atlantis..........our kids will always be pushing the limits......that's their job.....that's what they are supposed to do.........I will give my daughter to anyone who is naive enough to accept her....just kidding


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 29, 2008)

letscook said:


> ...I bad ( When they make an error and then say " I bad" )...


Around here it's "My bad," which is just as bad!  It supposedly means the same (according to the ones who use it), as "I'm sorry," but to me it takes the responsibility out of it, makes it impersonal.  Kind of like (another of my pet peeves), "No problem" for "You're welcome."  It takes the human element out of it.  It seems like this is just another step in society becoming a large number of self-centered individuals rather than a community that looks after one another.

Barbara


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 29, 2008)

One of my favorite acts at the Faire is Zilch the Torysteller The Nenterint Pome Hage of Terry Foy  He tells stories all in spoonerisms.  He's great at it too.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Sep 29, 2008)

I think the thing that bugs me most is bad engilsh or incorrect statements that I hear over and over in commercials.  Two current that come to mind are "diabetes and heart disease have become one of our nations leading killers.  Thats two, guys.  A recent Bud commercial that advertised their beer as having hops grown in the Willamette Valley in Washington State.  The Willamette is in Oregon.  To Buds credit, yesterday I heard the commercial but now the hops are grown in the Pacific Cascades.  Thank you, Bud


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 29, 2008)

My whole family grew up in the same area, but only my mother said, "idear", for idea. It used to drive me crazy. 
Another; when people say "inclimate weather" when it's cold and snowing in winter, where and when it should be.
More; irregardless, of-ten, xmas, "that being said", "so, for now, I'm Joe Blow, for XYZ News. What, he's someone else for some other news, or when the cameras are off? YO! Wa's up?                                                                      
I knew I'd hate this thread.                                                                         
And then the one I haven't been able to fix....I always say, "water OVER the bridge", not under.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 29, 2008)

I say off-ten.  There's no rule against pronouncing the T from what I've been able to find.  

Irregardless bugs me but what really bothers me is "baby daddy" when it's used by supposed intelligent news agencies.  For the love of the gods, if you are putting something in print you can spell out the words "the baby's father".


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 29, 2008)

Chico Buller said:


> I feel your pain.  I was an English minor in college.
> 
> Lots of people use the word "orientated" when they mean 'oriented.'  I'm getting better with dangling participles, but they still grate upon the ear I was given.


or better yet, they mix those two words up with Orient as in the culture


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 29, 2008)

100 Most Often Mispronounced Words and Phrases in English


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 29, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> 100 Most Often Mispronounced Words and Phrases in English


One person's opinion is what I see there.  Sorry, but there's quite a few I disagree with.

ETA ~ dictionary.com and http://www.merriam-webster.com/ both list the T in often as acceptable pronunciation.


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 29, 2008)

I didn't say right or wrong, and it wasn't directed to you, as your comment came AFTER my post.
The title of this thread is...................................


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

I do believe this entire thread is built on "one persons opinion" was it not?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 29, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> I didn't say right or wrong, and it wasn't directed to you, as your comment came AFTER my post.
> The title of this thread is...................................


Your second post, after I said I say the T in often did appear directed at me.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeap, knew it wasn't going to take long!!


----------



## GB (Sep 29, 2008)

With as dangerous a topic as this one, I am going to request that we stop discussing the "often" thing that is going on right now, at least on the open board. If anyone would like to continue discussing that part of the topic then please feel free to take it to PM. Thanks everyone!


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 29, 2008)

Me too.  *Things people say that bug you* . No offense to ANYONE meant by me, as I listed many, and didn't list some that were already posted.


----------

